

Unknown slate spotted on Google site, could be an 8-inch Nexus tablet - kshatrea
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/google-nexus-tablet-leaked/

======
maaarghk
Haha nice. It's running kitkat too - white icons, top right.

